
An Illustrated Old English Herbal (2017) - Vigier
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2017/04/an-illustrated-old-english-herbal.html
======
gerdesj
_For instance, a snake appears near the entry for sweet basil, called ‘snake
plant’ (naedderwyrt), because it was reported to grow where snakes were found
and to be useful against injuries caused by snakes._

 _naedderwyrt_ looks suspiciously as though it might eventually become
"adderwort". Ahh yes:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vipera_berus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vipera_berus)
(see etymology). Getting from adderwort to snake plant is pretty obvious but
may be too generic.

------
pvaldes
mmh... don't look like the real species of plants. The called snakeplant is
not a sweet basil. Could be a very stylised viper's bugloss or even a heath.

"Streawerian" looks like an Ivy-leaved Speedwell. Both names have same letters
in similar places (S_E_WE_), so maybe the image was mistakenly copied from a
source damaged and partially deleted. A repainted P could be mistaken by a
combination of TR and 'eed' could be reinterpreted as 'ea'.

